# Auto-on setting?



## colin.p (Jul 5, 2006)

Just a quick question that I am quite sure has been answered before, but I couldn't find any references. What exactly is the auto-on setting needed for on a sub, as I am under the impression that the sub amp never shuts off, even in standby mode.
If that is true, then why not leave the sub "on" all the time, as you are not "saving" anything anyway?
My apologies if this has been asked/answered before.

Colin


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

It puts the sub amp in a low power standby mode when no sound requirements for the subwoofer for about ten to fifteen minutes. Just the, monitor the input level circuitry, remains powered up ready to switch back on, (when input audio drive happens), the main power to the internal power amplifier.

Some users have problems triggering the auto-on so they overide that feature and leave the sub always on.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The only issue with the "auto on " feature is that it usually needs a decent level before it turns on, On my system I have to have the volume to at least -30db before it triggers it on and that level is fairly loud if you just want music in the background.


----------



## colin.p (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks guys, just one more question to clear this up. Does the amp stay on, even in standby mode? If it does, then leaving it in the "on" position will do no more harm than in "standby" mode, correct? Hmm... I guess that was two questions.
I must admit that at fairly low volumes, it does get bothersome with the subs cycling on and off.

Colin


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Depends on the particular active subwoofer's spec's. But I would hazard a guess (SWAG) that the standby mode only consumes about 10 mw versus inactive but ON mode consuming say 2 watts. YMMV


----------



## colin.p (Jul 5, 2006)

I have two subs running, a cheapo no-name and an athena. The athena comes on almost instantaneously, but the cheap one takes a split second to come on, but at low volumes it tends to cycle on and off. 
I have always left both on standby and had no problems, but recently (in another forum) the question of leaving always "on" came up and the consensus is that it really doesn't make too much difference as far as power consumption is concerned.
Of course during fairly loud playback on movies, the subs stay on anyway.

As far as the amp failing, I just had the athena amp replaced (extended warranty) and am good to go. I have never had any problems with the other sub and have had it for 4 years. If the amp ever goes on it, I will just put in another one.
Anyway, thanks for the replies, and now back to our regularly scheduled programming......

Colin


----------

